# Worms - everywhere! Ack!



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all,

well, my "savior" has become an annoyance - worms!

During the last 18 months or 2 years, my NPT tanks have been consolidated and dwindled from 7 down to two, one of which was my 30 gallon NPT. The other one was my last remaining "Quackenbush" style tank, and has since been broken down, and a new 10 g NPT set up.

Now, over the course of this time, the 30 g has managed to chug along, with little input, and lots of absences on my part. The lights were on timers, I'd feed the fish generously (if less than regularly), and on rare occasions, I'd do a little cleanup and top off the water. I've been pleasantly surprised at how much DID survive. One of my tactics in the food department was to put a bunch of live blackworms into a worm feeder before I knew I'd be away. The fish would pick them out over the course of a day or two. I'd known that there were many escapees, but I figured when the fish got really hungry, they'd go hunting, and this seemed to work out OK - fish were quite healthy (though the plant growth was so dense I had to look for a long time to get a headcount), and after nearly a year of not testing (I know, I know!) the water parameters were actually.... great!

So now, I've "cleaned up" the tank, and put a bunch of different plants into it; I basically had a monoculture (or would that be duo-culture) of hygrophila and guppy grass, with a few crypts and crinums surviving. 

These worms have turned over SO much of the substrate that it looks very muddy. Trying to "vacuum" the top layer was a joke - after only a few moments, I couldn't even SEE into the tank. Everything settles out pretty quickly, but its not very attractive. And... the worms are EVERYWHERE! Its like a little field of hairs sticking out of the substrate, waving slightly. 

I got two cories, thinking THEY would take care of them! I added Dwarf Cajun Crays, who are supposed to relish blackworms. And still.... fields of worms!

So - what are these worms eating, and is this tank in danger of a precipitous fall out should any changes happen? I'm hoping to just keep it going until August, when I'll have time to break it down (I think it was set up nearly 4 years ago) and re-do it (and NEVER add worms again!). 

When vacuuming, the smell was not pleasant, but the water parameters are good - pH was 7.0 before the re-do, and is now 7.2-7.4 (my tap water is VERY hard). dKH is 5, dGH is between 5 and 6. Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates between 0 and 0.25 ppm. Copper 0. (that's all the tests I have). 

So, now that I've returned from being the absentee aquarium keeper to the overly involved, I'm wondering if there is any reason to push up the schedule of the tank breakdown/re-setup. Or are the worms OK, though unattractive (the look on my fiance's face is priceless regarding the worms!). 

Thanks very much for your input!
-Jane


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

pictures? How big is this tank?

I'm surprised the cories didn't do the job. Maybe the worms are breeding too fast or is unpalatable.. They are free-living and should be ok... They probably are eating the bacteria in the soil like tubifex.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

its a 30 gallon tank. I'm not able to do pictures, but I'm sure they are tubifex. So do those eat bacteria? I've been surprised that the cory cats aren't eating them, too!

So if they're unpalatable, I wonder what's making them so?

Thanks for the input.
-Jane


----------



## Big Len (May 21, 2009)

I have the same problem!!!! How do I get rid of them? I have a bunch of cherry red shrimp, CPO and endlers. they do not eat them. I had some leeches that ate them, but i hate leeches and killed them. What can I add that wont harm the other inhabitants?

it's hard playing God.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I had this happen to my tank once. I had a simple quartz substrate and the little buggers were everywhere - like a field as you say!! I couldn't stand it, for some reason they just creeped me out so I broke down the tank, scrubbed it all down and started again. 

I think you might be able to wipe them out with a snail killer, or some type of copper based medication. This will basically kill all inverts though and probably seep into your soil substrate permanently so you might as well just break down the tank and start over if they are bothering you.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

The worms are harmless. Just find a fish (or enough fish) that will eat them. A few Corys are probably not enough to make a dent in your well-established worm population. Or you could just wait until August when you tear the tank down.

My Sunfish and Rainbowfish would just love to be in your tank. Other fish that apparently like aquatic worms are Yolo loaches, Clown loaches, Bettas, etc.

A few years ago, I paid $35 for a one-time, 1 pound shipment of live blackworms. Eventually, the fish ate them all. I wish I had some of those worms now.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Zapins said:


> I think you might be able to wipe them out with a snail killer, or some type of copper based medication. This will basically kill all inverts though and probably seep into your soil substrate permanently so you might as well just break down the tank and start over if they are bothering you.


I would stay away from copper. it will do more harm than good.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the input!

Good to know they're harmless. And that I'm not alone in this population explosion! The current occupants are NOT eating them: Danio choprae, Harlequin Rasboras, and 1 remaining Rasbora vaterifloris. Oh, and there are Red Cherry Shrimp in this tank and some very nice strains of colored ramshorn snails (pinks, reds, blues) and MTS as well.

I'd considered using the de-wormer fenbendazole, since it is reported not to affect dwarf shrimp or ramshorns, but besides being reluctant to use this, my instinct says the die-off of the worms and resulting ammonia spike would do more harm than leaving the worm field alone for now. 

Hmmm .... I don't want to get loaches because of the shrimp and snails. Unless perhaps a kuhli loach?

Would a few Platy go after them? Maybe some Sparkling Gourami? Would one Betta be able to make more of a dent than the Cory cats? Any other fish suggestions? 

And... HOLY SMOKES Diana ..... A POUND of blackworms? Since they're difficult to keep in plain water for long, I assume you distributed them into your tanks? How many tanks, and did they become worm fields for awhile? I don't know if I'd have the guts to do that intentionally, LOL!

And finally... WHAT are the worms eating? Bacteria? Decomposed plant litter? I'm curious.

Thanks VERY much!
-Jane


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Jane in Upton said:


> And... HOLY SMOKES Diana ..... A POUND of blackworms? Since they're difficult to keep in plain water for long, I assume you distributed them into your tanks? How many tanks, and did they become worm fields for awhile? I don't know if I'd have the guts to do that intentionally, LOL!
> 
> And finally... WHAT are the worms eating? Bacteria? Decomposed plant litter? I'm curious.
> 
> -Jane


While I fed worms to the fish, I maintained the main colony in shallow plastic trays with clean water. I fed them dead leaves and sometimes a little fishfood. I assume they eat the bacteria and protozoa associated with decomposition. I kept them going for a few months, but then got lazy.

They're strict aerobes, so you have to change the water frequently. Also, that's why you see their tails sticking out of the substrate. They're getting oxygen.

Perhaps a few female Bettas?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

dwalstad said:


> While I fed worms to the fish, I maintained the main colony in shallow plastic trays with clean water. I fed them dead leaves and sometimes a little fishfood. I assume they eat the bacteria and protozoa associated with decomposition. I kept them going for a few months, but then got lazy.
> 
> They're strict aerobes, so you have to change the water frequently. Also, that's why you see their tails sticking out of the substrate. They're getting oxygen.
> 
> Perhaps a few female Bettas?


Ah.... interesting. I hadn't thought to feed them leaf litter. The store where I get them (they know the worm farmer personally) has been the highest quality I've come across; I've never found leeches in their worms, while I have in other supplies. I'm relieved to hear you maintained the colony separately - Here I had visions of huge quantities of worms in tanks, LOL!

So they are eating decomposition products. And they're obligate aerobes. So I'll assume my soil has not gone anoxic since they're so happy and prolific, then. I guess that's a good thing.

I like the idea of a few female Bettas. They're good hunters. I won't expect any shrimplets to survive for awhile, but that's OK.

Thanks very much for the response!
-Jane


----------

